# Fluke 87



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Fluke has a repair shop and there are many local shops that are Fluke authorized. There are 2 I know of in Washington DC. I am sure there must be one in Louisville, Frankfurt or Cincinnati

http://www.zoominfo.com/Industries/test-equipment-mfg/test-measurement-equipment/industrial.htm


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The last meter I sent to Fluke for repair, they fixed and sent back to me with no bill whatsoever. If I was you, I'd just slap that meter in a box with my name address and phone number inside, mail it off to Fluke with delivery confirmation, and see what comes of it. You might get the same zero dollar repair that I got. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Well after searching for parts, local repair places, and such. Ran into this website: 

http://www.flukecommunity.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-169.html

Cleaned off the terminals with a Q-Tip and alcohol, re-built and the meter is working perfectly now. :thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd recommend calibrating the meter, if you are using this for anything more than a go no go voltage tester. We calibrate all meters and test equipment once a year and after any repairs.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Fluke actually sells a repair kit for the 87, it comes with a new LCD display and a backlight kit i believe. But I think I would much rather send it in for repair and calibration...Fluke's service is amazing! Had my meters in a few times and never got a bill!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Now that the 87 has been discontinued, Fluke may not work on them any more.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

The Fluke 87 hasn't been discontinued...it's the exact same meter with a few improvements.


----------



## afpmelguy (Feb 11, 2010)

*Fluke meter service*

I was doing a search on the web and came across this site. I'm glad for what you all do to keep the lights on ! I don't know a lot about electrical things myself, but I do know Fluke meters. I'm a metrologist by trade and work with Fluke meters a lot. I service and sell them. 
The Fluke 87 is a great meter and it's now up to version 5. If you have one that needs service let me know, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## minivek (Apr 27, 2010)

afpmelguy said:


> I was doing a search on the web and came across this site. I'm glad for what you all do to keep the lights on ! I don't know a lot about electrical things myself, but I do know Fluke meters. I'm a metrologist by trade and work with Fluke meters a lot. I service and sell them.
> The Fluke 87 is a great meter and it's now up to version 5. If you have one that needs service let me know, I'd be glad to help.



Hi there, I bought two used 787's for hobby/work. One of them is OL on all ranges and the other says UNCAL in all ranges. Being that I am the second owner I doubt that the FLuke warranty applies unfortunately. Any idea as to where I might begin troubleshooting them?? I can't find a fluke 787 service manual so its not easy to find the problem.

Thanks a lot for any help!


----------



## afpmelguy (Feb 11, 2010)

*troubleshooting help*

Thank you for the note. I would say the best bet or most hopeful of the two meters that you described is the one displaying UNCAL. This could be a simple calibration error issue. Unfortunately the only way to tell is to send it to a calibration facility to have them test it. The 787 is actually calibrated in a special way through it's battery terminals. The test jig is very special for this purpose.

I'm afraid the meter reading OL very likely has had just that an overload and the main IC is very likely blown. If you need a good working 787, you may want to call fluke and they can give you a repair by replacement cost. I'm sure it would be much less than the purchase price of a new one.

Let me know if you have any other questions or concerns.

Best Regards,
Perry


----------



## afpmelguy (Feb 11, 2010)

The original 87 is no longer in production, and it's not supported either by Fluke. I do have some parts available though and would be glad to service your meter for you. The next model after the 87 is the 87-3, then 87-4 and now the latest and greatest is the 87-5. Although it is similar to the original 87, it's way more advanced.

Let me know if I can ever be of assistance.

Perry


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

If it's the original 87, the repair parts are available on eBay for like $25. Worth a try. 
It's usually not the LCD panel. It's usually the conductive rubber module that connects the LCD and the board.


----------



## afpmelguy (Feb 11, 2010)

*follow up regarding Fluke 87 display problem*

I understand the parts are sold on ebay for $25 and that is a common problem. I service these meters regularly. If your meter is having a problem, and you don't want to take a chance in breaking it further, contact me. If the elastomers are the only problem, I'd service your meter for you and ship it back to you for $34.50. If you want to buy the parts and replace them your self, my price is $18 including shipping. If you are interested or have questions, contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Send it to Fluke, I sent one out with a $97 check to have it repaired they sent me more then half my money back, cleaned the meter so it looked new, repaired the broken rotary switch and calibrated it.

Quick turn around as well.


----------



## afpmelguy (Feb 11, 2010)

*Fluke 87 repair*

Fluke no longer supports the original Fluke 87. If you send them a broken 87 they will want you to upgrade to a Fluke 87-5. I checked the price and just got a quote for $215. If you want an 87-5 that is not a bad deal. Let me know if you have any questions.

Perry


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Send it to Fluke, I sent one out with a $97 check to have it repaired they sent me more then half my money back, cleaned the meter so it looked new, repaired the broken rotary switch and calibrated it.
> 
> Quick turn around as well.



I might add that Fluke parts are usually available and relatively cheap. I heard that if you were to send in for repair, they calibrate it, but it is not included in the repair contract. 

If you were to send in specifically for calibration, it is VERY expensive. I think $150 for the 87-V.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Electric_Light said:


> I might add that Fluke parts are usually available and relatively cheap. I heard that if you were to send in for repair, they calibrate it, but it is not included in the repair contract.
> 
> If you were to send in specifically for calibration, it is VERY expensive. I think $150 for the 87-V.


I've had Fluke throw in a FREE calibration on a warranty unit that they don't repair just replace and calibration wan't normally offer on the unit!

It wasn't a DMM though.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Flukes customer service is awesome. I won't buy anything else!

I bought a 337 clamp meter on Ebay and it had a cracked LCD. Took it to Fluke and he handed me a brand new meter on the spot.

A long time ago I cracked the screen cover on my 26-3 DMM took it in and they cleaned it, replaced the screen cover and calibrated it for free.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> Flukes customer service is awesome. I won't buy anything else!
> 
> I bought a 337 clamp meter on Ebay and it had a cracked LCD. Took it to Fluke and he handed me a brand new meter on the spot.
> 
> A long time ago I cracked the screen cover on my 26-3 DMM took it in and they cleaned it, replaced the screen cover and calibrated it for free.


Not to open a can of worms, but someone may throw a fit now that production of some of their products have been moved to China, from Everett, WA


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Electric_Light said:


> Not to open a can of worms, but someone may throw a fit now that production of some of their products have been moved to China, from Everett, WA


 
I am aware of that, I believe that most of their higher range test tools are still made in the states. Fluke is probably one of the few test tool manufacturers to still make anything in the US.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I am aware of that, I believe that most of their higher range test tools are still made in the states. Fluke is probably one of the few test tool manufacturers to still make anything in the US.


The 87V, 179, 287 and 289 are made in the USA or so says Fluke.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> I'd recommend calibrating the meter, if you are using this for anything more than a go no go voltage tester. We calibrate all meters and test equipment once a year and after any repairs.


Yep same here. the displayed values should not be relied on if the meter is not calibrated recently.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Zog said:


> Yep same here. the displayed values should not be relied on if the meter is not calibrated recently.


I can see getting a calibration after a repair and if you know readings are off but do you "actually" see any difference in readings with your annual calibration? I know your going to say that your job requires calibrated equipment, correct? Most don't fall into your catagory.

If you started a poll on how many electricians get their equipment calibrated annually, I might be wrong but I say very few do.


----------

